

webpy 0.3 released - Autre
http://webpy.org/docs/0.3

======
rlm
They still haven't fixed the bug with sessions not being compatible with
Web.reloader. :(

Otherwise, good to see web.py still making progress. :)

Definitely my preferred web framework.

------
endtwist
Looks like it isn't "officially" released as the main site hasn't yet been
updated, but it probably will be soon.

I have to say, though, of all the web frameworks for python, I particularly
like this one for its simplicity (and it's released as public domain, to
boot).

------
blasdel
I find Google AppEngine's webapp to be a much improved version of web.py. It's
not as ridiculously short, but it's much more polished, and the added bulk is
universally useful.

I hadn't seen their indigenous templating system before -- it looks pretty
slow, though not as dog-slow as Genshi.

------
etal
Here's the announcement:

[http://groups.google.com/group/webpy/browse_frm/thread/964a2...](http://groups.google.com/group/webpy/browse_frm/thread/964a2fdbb5417eb2)

------
boume
This framework is terrific.

------
intellectronica
Congratulations!

